# the best prep cleaner



## scholarlypainting (Sep 30, 2008)

I won the bid on the rental property, now i gotta clean it up..:blink:

its caked with dust and is quite gross, i was wondering what the BEST cleaner for the painted walls, trim, ceilings, etc that anyone has used.. 

i was going to use a diluted solution of simple green and throw some lysol in to kill any bacteria.. 

any suggestions?

thanks again!:notworthy:


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Dirtex Powder


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

scholarlypainting said:


> I won the bid on the rental property, now i gotta clean it up..:blink:


Did you put in for cleaning up? You appear confused about what you placed your bid on.


----------



## PVPainter (Jul 26, 2008)

if it's just dusty use warm water and a sponge mop, that way you don't have to worry about leaving any chemical residue. Let's think about this though, you just had to take the time to post a question on a forum wich is meant for professional painters only, asking how to get dust off a wall.....:thumbsup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Is this a cleaning for a re-paint - or a cleaning in place of a re-paint ?

I would vacuum all the dust and dirt first, then wash with ammonia and water and then repaint. I like ammonia better than TSP or dirtex because their is little need to rinse the residue off. 

If it's instead of a re-paint, tell them to hire the local Merry Maids


----------



## scholarlypainting (Sep 30, 2008)

timhag said:


> Did you put in for cleaning up? You appear confused about what you placed your bid on.


yes i put in for cleaning.. under the paint prep.. i am nto confused on what i bid on..



PVPainter said:


> if it's just dusty use warm water and a sponge mop, that way you don't have to worry about leaving any chemical residue. Let's think about this though, you just had to take the time to post a question on a forum wich is meant for professional painters only, asking how to get dust off a wall.....:thumbsup:


its not just dusty, anybody with a brain knows how to remove dust.. this is a professionals forum..

its a neglected rental house, that has 15 years of potential filth.. and if you re-read my initial post it was not inquiring how to get dust off the wall, it was about a product or brand that is best for cleaning to prep....:thumbsup:



daArch said:


> Is this a cleaning for a re-paint - or a cleaning in place of a re-paint ?
> 
> I would vacuum all the dust and dirt first, then wash with ammonia and water and then repaint. I like ammonia better than TSP or dirtex because their is little need to rinse the residue off.
> 
> If it's instead of a re-paint, tell them to hire the local Merry Maids


yes it is for re-paint.. thanks for the help


----------



## scholarlypainting (Sep 30, 2008)

NACE said:


> Dirtex Powder


thanks!


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

I use


----------



## PVPainter (Jul 26, 2008)

Scholarly, all you said is dust, and quite gross. When I read that I see very dusty walls, plain and simple. If you mean for us to understand what exactly, "quite gross" is by that simple statement IMO your mistaken. I have seen some, "quite gross" things on walls and I didn't use the same thing to clean them all. You just need to elaborate a little. Quite gross could mean a lot of things. Have they been smoking cigarettes in the house for 15 years? Is there a wood stove that's stained all the walls and that's actually what is quite gross? Are there crayon murals all over the rooms? Is the entire bathroom covered in crap? Is there grease all over the walls from 15 years of cooking nasty food? You wouldn't use the same approach for all of those things.


"its not just dusty, anybody with a brain knows how to remove dust.. this is a professionals forum.."

At the end of the day your still the one who asked how to clean up simple filth before you paint, how much of a pro can you be if you don't know how to clean before you paint. Simple green and lysol, cmon buddy.


----------



## Thomas Painting (Aug 11, 2008)

chrisn said:


> I use


X2!!


----------



## sage (Apr 29, 2007)

I vote for Krud Kutter too, it's concentrated and requires no rinse.
Good stuff.
Sage


----------



## 12inchsash (Oct 9, 2008)

Wow, it must be dirty!.On a rental I just sand that ishtay off.It will be repainted in a few years most likely. 
Nicotine is a different story.


----------



## scholarlypainting (Sep 30, 2008)

PVPainter said:


> Scholarly, all you said is dust, and quite gross. When I read that I see very dusty walls, plain and simple. If you mean for us to understand what exactly, "quite gross" is by that simple statement IMO your mistaken. I have seen some, "quite gross" things on walls and I didn't use the same thing to clean them all. You just need to elaborate a little. Quite gross could mean a lot of things. Have they been smoking cigarettes in the house for 15 years? Is there a wood stove that's stained all the walls and that's actually what is quite gross? Are there crayon murals all over the rooms? Is the entire bathroom covered in crap? Is there grease all over the walls from 15 years of cooking nasty food? You wouldn't use the same approach for all of those things.
> 
> 
> "its not just dusty, anybody with a brain knows how to remove dust.. this is a professionals forum.."
> ...


i know im still green here, so im not trying to overstep any boundaries but

if you read past the "dusty and gross" part i specifically state.."i was wondering what the BEST cleaner for the painted walls, trim, ceilings, etc that anyone has used.." and the title of the thread is "best prep cleaner".. it seems most everyone else had no problem lending out a few suggestions..



Thomas Painting said:


> X2!!


thanks!



sage said:


> I vote for Krud Kutter too, it's concentrated and requires no rinse.
> Good stuff.
> Sage


i appreciate the help!


----------



## scholarlypainting (Sep 30, 2008)

12inchsash said:


> Wow, it must be dirty!.On a rental I just sand that ishtay off.It will be repainted in a few years most likely.
> Nicotine is a different story.


 yeha im battling some nicotine yellowing, i think im gonna go w the krud Kutter it seems popular amongst the masses


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

scholarlypainting said:


> yeha im battling some nicotine yellowing, i think im gonna go w the krud Kutter it seems popular amongst the masses


Prime with B.I.N over nicotene stains - hell, over ALL smoke stains. Washing just won't get all the tar and oils out. Gotta seal it before finish coat. B.I.N. also seals in the odor. 

(And for those who know my particular dislike of many Zinsser products, their forte has ALWAYS been shellac with which they have and will aways be on top)


----------



## scholarlypainting (Sep 30, 2008)

daArch said:


> Prime with B.I.N over nicotene stains - hell, over ALL smoke stains. Washing just won't get all the tar and oils out. Gotta seal it before finish coat. B.I.N. also seals in the odor.
> 
> (And for those who know my particular dislike of many Zinsser products, their forte has ALWAYS been shellac with which they have and will aways be on top)


B.I.N? whats the B.I.N... thanks for the tips:thumbup:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Thomas Painting*  
_X2!!_

thanks!


Quote:
Originally Posted by *sage*  
_I vote for Krud Kutter too, it's concentrated and requires no rinse.
Good stuff.
Sage_

i appreciate the help!

and your most welcome from the starter of the Krud Cutter response:whistling2:


----------



## scholarlypainting (Sep 30, 2008)

chrisn said:


> and your most welcome from the starter of the Krud Cutter response:whistling2:



i would rep ya but this forum dosent have a rep system.. so if it helps.. 










here ya go!


----------



## PVPainter (Jul 26, 2008)

"B.I.N? whats the B.I.N... thanks for the tips:thumbup:"

I've looked at your past posts and come to the conclusion that your just another guy thinks painting is easy so he took on a big job, and is now relying on the friendly people of paint talk to walk him through it step by step.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

scholarlypainting said:


> B.I.N? whats the B.I.N... thanks for the tips:thumbup:


OH MY !! I'm sorry but that's basic knowledge. I can't help with such basic knowledge. Please get some basic training before starting out in the business. I suggest you apprentice with a pro our go to trade school.

We are not here to teach Painting 101.

Apologies for not realizing sooner the best direction you should be steered.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

PVPainter said:


> "B.I.N? whats the B.I.N... thanks for the tips:thumbup:"
> 
> I've looked at your past posts and come to the conclusion that your just another guy thinks painting is easy so he took on a big job, and is now relying on the friendly people of paint talk to walk him through it step by step.



:thumbsup:


----------



## scholarlypainting (Sep 30, 2008)

wow tough crowd..

let me clarify my background... i started in interior new construction... i never had to worry about previously painted, stained, mold, whatever.. 

flash forward three years, that company flops and im on my rearend.. so i start slowly popping repaint jobs in the communities of new construction i started in.. once again.. not much to em.. easy repaints.. slowly building my client lists..

here we are todya.. i have a big project.. not too familiar with old rental property which i admitted.. so i asked for some advice in a different thread.. 

now im shunned by three members for not knwoing about a product called B.I.N. that is a Shellac based primer ideally used to seal, prime and block out stains on previously painted or new work.. 

sorry gang i appreciate all the previous help but if you want me to remove myself from teh forurm becasue i had never had a need or used a pet-favorite product then I will.. 

but i thought this site was for "pros helping out pros" if we all knew everything WTF good is the site?

but.. once again thanks for the tip on the B.I.N. .. im sure i will have a need for it in the future..


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

scholarlypainting,

Nice response.

(btw, do you have a preferred nick name? "scholarlypainting" is a pain to type. And reminds me too much of Student Pro Painters, College Pro, etc etc)

Not sure I will retract my statement quite yet, but I will admit I MIGHT have been too hasty to beat on you. 

We've been burned lately and might be a little quick with the bucket of water. 

You've laid down your situation very well - that's points for you. Honesty and humility is a good thing. 

I have sympathy for the new guys trying to learn and build up a business, but if I sense a hack over stepping his bounds and trying to learn everything on our backs, then I will be harsh.

I'd like to say I'll give you another chance, but that in itself may be insulting to you. 

I'll remain open to your quest to better yourself. 

and yes, we are a tough crowd  :whistling2:

-Bill


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

daArrch About the only thing I don't use for bin is nicotene stains. I have had it bleed through to many times. The last few dripping off the walls ones I have had have been oil all the way even top coat. Would love to know your trick to keeping it sealed


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> daArrch About the only thing I don't use for bin is nicotene stains. I have had it bleed through to many times. The last few dripping off the walls ones I have had have been oil all the way even top coat. Would love to know your trick to keeping it sealed


WOW. Really?

The only "trick" I can think of was to wash first. As I said, I like ammonia. The most memorable situation was the ceiling above the seat of a chain smoker. The lady basically did not move from that seat at the kitchen table in her last years. Telephone and TV were right there. She was a friend's mother, so I know how much time she spent there. Cigarette always lit and smoke drifting up to the ceiling. After she passed, we washed the ceiling and sealed the stain with B.I.N. That was back in the "old" days before oil paints were castrated. We put two coats of SG oil over the B.I.N.


----------



## scholarlypainting (Sep 30, 2008)

daArch said:


> scholarlypainting,
> 
> Nice response.
> 
> ...


thanks bill.. i understand the forums best interest is to keep out the average homeowner and DIY-er, i know im not a seasoned veteran but someday i hope to climb the ranks.. ill take any chance i get:yes:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

here ya go!

I feel better now,thanks.:blush:


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Krud Kutter again is great, also Jasco no-rinse TSP is very good. Both leave very little residue, and Krud Kutter can be diluted 10-1.


----------

